# How Can I Keep Stray Tomcat From Bothering My Female (Spayed)



## cats4me (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a two year old female who was spayed over a year ago. Lately, there’s been a big fat old tomcat who keeps coming around and bothering her (and me)! I keep chasing it away but it keeps returning even when I chase after it and spray it with water.

I’m not sure what the attraction is to my cat since she has been spayed and doesn’t go into heat. The tomcat comes right up to the sliding patio door and getting my cat all worked up, even though there is closed glass door between them. It’s obviously either a stray, feral or cat that’s just allowed by its owner to roam to its hearts’ content.

I am getting tired of having to chase it away all the time. Is there anything I can do to keep it from returning (for example some kind of repellent I can put on my patio)? Thanks for any help.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have the same problem with the cat that lives next door. I feel bad because he used to live in *my* house and he was abandoned when his owners moved (then the neighbors took him in). He gets my cats all riled up, especially Charlee. I keep my front door open when I'm home, even when I'm sleeping, which doesn't help. 

I don't know what to do, either. I don't have the heart to be mean. 

I also had the same problem at the last place I lived, the neighbor's cats pretty much lived in my yard and on my steps.


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

This is going to sound super gross, but you could try something like coyote urine. Gardeners use it to keep animals away from certain areas. You could buy it online I think.


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

Okay I found it. Apparently mountain lion urine is the key to keeping domestic cats out of your yard, according to this website... the pee-mart :/

I really don't like the idea of them caging up mountain lions for urine, though... Actually, pretty much every animal they have listed on the site should never be in a cage. Seems sketchy. Might be worth taking a look anyways to get ideas.

The Pee Mart. Discount Predator Urine with Free Shipping!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

There's also a product called "SsssssCat" it's motion activated and it's like a can of air on steroids!! I think Amazon carries it.
I know it's been used on the"My Cat from 'L'" series with Jackson Galaxy...
Sharon


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> There's also a product called "SsssssCat" it's motion activated and it's like a can of air on steroids!! I think Amazon carries it.
> I know it's been used on the"My Cat from 'L'" series with Jackson Galaxy...
> Sharon


Ahh the much better cruelty-to-mountain-lion-free alternative.


----------



## cats4me (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses. I have also found a number of suggestions in this ASPCA article:

https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/cat-behavior/keeping-cats-out-your-yard

I also discovered that Amazon has an entire section of various cat deterrent products:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_7l34bu2upd_b


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I believe the scarerow sprinkers could be the best solution to keep the tom out of your property,especially placed where your kitty sees him most. You could also make your yard less attractive to strays by buying certain plants/shrubs, and even buying wood mulch as ground covering, especially on soil like flower beds. 

The sssscat device would be best when used indoor only, such as for counter surfing cats. I think it'll just be ineffective if it gets toppled over by anything like the wind, plus the refills are expensive. Just my opinion though, but I'm glad 10cats gave you some ideas from Amazon.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

I have the EXACT same issue, except that my female is 6, and is indoor/outdoor. Actually, my issue is a bit worse, as 2 days ago, for the first time, she came home with wounds (relatively minor, but still).

I've chased the "enemy" cat, I've gotten it with water. It is a remarkably cool customer and doesn't care. 

I wish my girl would just be friendly. The tom is not aggressive unless provoked. But my girl doesn't have it in her to be nice when she is on her own turf. Outside of her own turf, I'm sure she just flees from the Tom. I didn't hear the fight a few days ago, but I'm pretty sure it was on my property, because that just seems to be our girl's personality. 

I can't use the stuff that would bother my own cat, and don't know what products are left.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The only thing I see a problem with getting any of these "deterrent" products is - they'll also keep your own cat from wanting to be in your yard/garden area if they're also an inside/outside cat.


----------

